# R34GTR seats



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

as per title, we have a client looking for S1 Light Grey BNR34 GTR seats. 

Kindest regards

Dave


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

This guy is selling a set on Facebook GT-R parts page in Aus.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com













GTR's And GTR Parts For Sale | Facebook


This page is specific for the sale of GTR's and GTR associated parts within Australia. RB26 R32GTR, R33GTR, R34GTR, R35GTR ** Not to be contaminated with other skylines or nissan models.




www.facebook.com





R34 GTR Vspec front and rear seats 
8/10 condition
Grey with red stitching 
Small imperfection on passenger seat plastic 
Small wear on driver side seat bottom


----------

